# help me march k10 spring replacement



## eazy (Nov 20, 2007)

hi guys i got a march k10 i swap the engine and put in a ga15de in it 
the only problem is that their is a lot of weight at the front i cant corner good at all 
so i plan to use kby shocks but what springs i can use 
the problem is getting the springs for a good price march part are very hard to find because i live in the Caribbean and where ever their sell its overpriced 
so i am looking for a replacement spring where i can get in a scrap yard
i was told that civic eg8 springs work on the k10
but i am looking for a Nissan replacement spring 
i want to change both front and rear spring because my k10 rides real ruff 
i can get b12/13/14/15 and newer model very easy but not k10 parts 
so can u help me


----------



## eazy (Nov 20, 2007)

please help


----------

